
MLB’s Newest Ballpark Is a Shift Away from Retro-Era Stadiums - Kaibeezy
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/mlbs-newest-ballpark-is-a-shift-away-from-retro-era-stadiums/
======
Kaibeezy
_While its exterior has been likened to that of a Costco, its interior is what
will matter. When fans are permitted to enter, they will find many seats
closer to the field than they are in retro parks_

